
We just released our app: Ruzzit – Be first to discover new viral content - alexkf0811
https://www.ruzzit.com/
======
alexkf0811
Long time lurker, first time posting.

Here is the pitch: Ruzzit finds all the most viral stories on the web and
categorises them into a single feed. We currently crawl 1.5k sources
(websites, social channels etc) but hope to reach over 100k eventually.

There is currently no platform that aggregates all the internet's viral
content in one feed. We want to be the first to do this well.

Also, with all this data we have, we are building different stats & analytics
tools to help brands and agencies better understand and work with viral
content.

Hope this makes sense! Any feedback welcome.

